# Trace Lake March 21



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll be meeting up with Mudlift (owner of SS ATV Plus) this coming weekend March 21 at Trace Lake ATV trails to do a little riding.Hes bringing a hand full of people with him and i plan to take a few with me. If any of yall want to join up with us to ride ,feel free to do so.:bigok:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

where is this at?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Its located off highway 6 about half way in between Tupelo and Pontotoc.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

what kinda of rules do they have?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The main rules are no alcohol allowed and you have to have a helmet. I don't really know much about it since i only been there one time.

Heres the rules. http://www.atvaonline.com/Ride/MIssissippi.asp


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

just sent an email asking some questions about exhaust and age requirements I am 20 and live by myself and according to them i still need a guardian or parent with me. If I can get these 2 things sorted out I may come up that way. Is there a need to bring big mud tires or will stockers be better?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:aargh4:thats my birthday and i will be at work :aargh4:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

hondarecoveryman....take off...LOL

brute650i, I only been once so i cant say what most of it looks like but what Ive seen was mostly trails with mud holes scattered around. Lots of hills and trees. I guess what I'm saying is if you want to get stuck the opportunity is there but most of the holes can be ridden around.

Last time i got pretty muddy out there but this time out i dont plan to ride quite so hard LOL.







http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/545/fun1id0.jpg


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

nice! I still haven't gotten an email back so we'll see what happens


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been at home since jan 15th , leaving at 6 am to head back so i dont think i could pull that off ....would be lots of fun


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been ready to meet up with ya and ride but as my luck has it, I'm stuck in Shreveport this weekend.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats usually my luck as well IBBruin. 

We got all summer to get a trip in.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed:end of may/first of june is good for me I am movin to Atlanta mid june:sadwavey:But I will be making trips back home between jobs:biggrin:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

PM sent METAL


----------

